# Malavita problem!!!



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! 1st post. 
I've got these Malavita bindings, and basically the back of the baseplate lifts up a whole lot when I'm riding and flexing forward. As you can see, I can slide my finger under the baseplate...not fun!  Everything is tight and right where it should be, and the same exact thing happens on both boards I've got, on both bindings. It makes it really hard to get any sort of control on my toe edge.
I just went to the Burton flagship store here where I live, but they weren't able to tell me anything. Any thoughts on the issue?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I would send an email to Burton Customer Service (google their email), they're VERY good with situations like this. I have 2013 MalaVita's and I had a very small problems with my highbacks and they send me out 2 new ones free of charge.
They're on top of their game with customer service, they'll be able to help you out. Send them a thorough email explaining exactly what is happening, or they'll get confuzzled
Good luck brotha
Sick tats


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks! I did that, waiting for a reply...was wondering if anyone here has ever had or heard of that issue. What if you pull on your Malavitas the way I am in the pics...do they come up at all?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

TRS&Blacklight said:


> Thanks! I did that, waiting for a reply...was wondering if anyone here has ever had or heard of that issue. What if you pull on your Malavitas the way I am in the pics...do they come up at all?


I just tried, mine don't. Are yours brand new? Or fairy new? Like I mentioned, I have the 2013's (got them a few months ago as a good deal), and I only had that small problem, which they fixed immediately. LOVE my MalaVita's.

That is sure strange though about your problem..
They should take care of it for you.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Perhaps you are using the wrong baseplates. Take a picture and post it. If you have all four screws in the 4x4 discs this shouldn't be happening.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if you have it mounted correctly then something is broken...?

can't find it? disc or baseplate around it?


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for your replys guys.

I have all screws in the 4X4 discs. Nothing seems broken, besides the same exact thing is happening to both bindings.
:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

video...sorry for the terrible quality

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFhsPgm80JA


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Are the screws ok? Are they all the way in on the board? Either the screws are too long or the inserts on the board are not deep enough and the screws don't go in all the way? Check your board inserts then check your screws...


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

The screws seem to be fine..they go in all the way. What the hell could be causing this? Defective bindings?
How long does Burton customer care usually take to respond? I called and wrote them today...I'm going crazy over this.


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you pulling on it hard?


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Not really! I don't know if you can see it in the video, but I'm just flexing the boot forward, with one hand. It was actually a buddy who noticed it first while riding behind me. I was struggling and he saw the bindings come up.:dunno:


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

my old malavitas (non reflex) did the same thing. If i pushed up on a corner like that the would flex up a little bit. Do you notice it while riding? I just got some new cartel re-flex, I hope I dont have an issue. I will check when I get home and post some pictures to see if my cartels do the same thing


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Skip forward to 0:35. Don't know if it's supposed to do this, but at least you know it's not the first time someone has seen this.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

TRS&Blacklight said:


> The screws seem to be fine..they go in all the way. What the hell could be causing this? Defective bindings?
> How long does Burton customer care usually take to respond? I called and wrote them today...I'm going crazy over this.


They usually work based on the eastern time, when the first you post, they may have been off already. Just call them at regular eastern time and the will pick up really quickly


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I have re:flex malavitas on a lib-tech board too (at least i think that is what you have). I didn't notice any of that flexing with mine last weekend. If it matters, I have last years restricted model (winged hi-back) which is supposedly a little more responsive (stiff) than the regular model (a 7 instead of a 6). I suppose that could have an impact, but mine are pretty solid on the board.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I have Genesis Reflex and this doesn't happen.

In your video, it almost looks like the binding sidewall is not attached to the base of the binding? hard to tell exactly with the quality. Like it looks like the white sidewall is lifting while the black base pad is staying flat on the board. There is definitely something wrong with your bindings.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

i just tried on my cartel reflex and I only get about a quarter inch of lift if I pull up fairly hard on the hell cup.


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

2 and a half days and Burton hasn't replied to my mail..wtf? I'm gonna call them tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Which burton flagship store did you go to for help? Did you take the board and bindings In With you? What exactly did they say to you in the store?


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

The one on Haight St. Yes, I took board and bindings but they weren't able to tell me anything...the dude said that he's got pretty much the same setup as me but his doesn't do that. They were just like, "uh, that's weird, I've never seen that" 
Actually the girl working there ripped the foam above the toe ramp, trying the pull the toe ramp out one notch. She said "don't worry, just glue it, the same happened to my binding". I didn't say anything cuz I didn't want to be a little bitch about it, but seriously, wtf.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Burton customer service is gonna work this out for you. Something is wrong and it can happen. They stand by their products and will make it right.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Are these the 12/13 malavitas? I am about to go pick up a barely used set today before I go riding this evening. So, nobody else is having this problem? I'm worried now, I don't think customer service will do anything if I buy them second hand. 

I really like the idea of reduced base plate material compared to the older cartels I have, but I definitely don't want them lifting up like that. I hope some other people confirm that this is not happening on their bindings.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

vajohn said:


> Are these the 12/13 malavitas? I am about to go pick up a barely used set today before I go riding this evening. So, nobody else is having this problem? I'm worried now,* I don't think customer service will do anything if I buy them second hand. *


I have 12/13 'vitas, they don't do that unless broken.

Shit in bold is false.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

vajohn said:


> Are these the 12/13 malavitas? I am about to go pick up a barely used set today before I go riding this evening. So, nobody else is having this problem? I'm worried now, I don't think customer service will do anything if I buy them second hand.
> 
> I really like the idea of reduced base plate material compared to the older cartels I have, but I definitely don't want them lifting up like that. I hope some other people confirm that this is not happening on their bindings.


So don't tell them they're second hand.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok. I was just worried they'll ask for a receipt if I have a problem. I've actually never had any of my Burton stuff break on me prematurely yet, so never dealt with their service personally. Reviews have been pretty good. I'm going to go ahead and pick them up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Logan14 said:


> So don't tell them they're second hand.


they don't care, you can tell them.

What they don't wanna hear is some bullshit about how the whole binding shattered when you rode it 4 feet down a green run and you didn't touch anything except soft snow....


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

vajohn said:


> Ok. I was just worried they'll ask for a receipt if I have a problem. I've actually never had any of my Burton stuff break on me prematurely yet, so never dealt with their service personally. Reviews have been pretty good. I'm going to go ahead and pick them up.


Again, just say you don't have the receipt  you'll be fine with their customer service.


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

guys, so far i must say i haven't experienced the awesome customer care you've been talking about...
i wrote them last monday, no reply. called back on thursday, this guy had me resend the email with pictures and stuff to his personal email address, saying he would pass it on to warranty. no reply. emailed him yesterday asking for updates, no reply. basically, a week of being ignored. not really happy with burton right now.


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Eh! Finally, they agreed to send me a new pair of baseplates. They said I might have bought "sample bindings".

"The samples had been injected with a park blend material. They found it to be too soft, so in production they made changes to make it more stiff."

Well s**t, I definitely paid full price for those, as new, and was not aware of any sampling going on whatsoever.

My question to you is, will L highbacks fit on M baseplates? My boots are 10's and I feel that M baseplates would be a better fit...


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

no one knows?
:dunno:


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

Hmm I would think no. I have small Malavita Restricted's and I know my highbacks are significantly smaller than my friends Cartel bindings that are a large. I would guess that they would be too big for the medium baseplate.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

TRS&Blacklight said:


> Eh! Finally, they agreed to send me a new pair of baseplates. They said I might have bought "sample bindings".
> 
> "The samples had been injected with a park blend material. They found it to be too soft, so in production they made changes to make it more stiff."
> 
> ...


Where did you pay full price for the bindings? Was it at some local store or online?

Regards Burton service - they got you sorted in 7 days. Not bad for an unusual issue with bindings that seem to me to be of somewhat dubious origin to begin with...


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Destination 1440 in Berkeley.

I'm not quite sorted yet, I've been asking for 2 days now if L highbacks will fit on M baseplates, and no reply yet. 
I went up to Sugar Bowl yesterday and RENTED a pair of bindings, because I just can't ride with the Vitas, it sucks, no control, plain and simple. Does that, together with the fact that even the people at the flagship store said they've never seen a pair of bindings do that, make my claim a bit more legit? Oh, i'm 33, been riding since i was 14. Does that give me a bit of credibility?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

TRS&Blacklight said:


> Destination 1440 in Berkeley.
> 
> I'm not quite sorted yet, I've been asking for 2 days now if L highbacks will fit on M baseplates, and no reply yet.
> I went up to Sugar Bowl yesterday and RENTED a pair of bindings, because I just can't ride with the Vitas, it sucks, no control, plain and simple. Does that, together with the fact that even the people at the flagship store said they've never seen a pair of bindings do that, make my claim a bit more legit? Oh, i'm 33, been riding since i was 14. Does that give me a bit of credibility?


If you already think you have no control with the vitas then I guess you have answered your own question regards whether you need M highbacks or not.

In my opinion, Burton have responded well to your situation. It seems the store in Berkeley are the ones that should have handled your initial complaint. Did you try to get a refund? If not, why not? If they are sample bindings to begin with then you don't normally have full warranty backing, but still Burton have stepped up and swapped out the baseplate for you. And now you want them to give you a new M highback too? Basically giving you a completely new set of bindings in return for some probably discounted samples sold by a 3rd party retailer? I think you are being treated quite well by Burton and would not have received the same level of service from other companies.


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't mean to argue, but:

-Don't have control with THOSE vitas, because there's something wrong with them, specifically in the baseplate. So, i was thinking of putting my L highbacks on the M new, functioning baseplates they're sending me.

-If that didn't work, I offered Burton to pay for the difference to get the highbacks too. I'm not asking for a free ride here, I just want functioning equipment for my $.

-When I bought my bindings I bought them as new, full price. Definitely not "some probably discounted samples ". I'm going to Dest 1440 tomorrow. 

-Agreed, Burton treated me very well, and it's not the 1st time. 9 years ago, the topsheet of my Jussi cracked, and they sent me a new one in no time. That's part of the reason why I've stuck with them for all these years. I've owned a Jussi, Seven, Custom, T6, Custom bindings for the longest time, many boots, currently the Imperial.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

trapper said:


> Skip forward to 0:35. Don't know if it's supposed to do this, but at least you know it's not the first time someone has seen this.


Thats the video I posted when I asked the question when I first got them. The reflex discs are smaller and you get the lift. Mine lift under pressure (Holding board down and pulling a decent amount), but not as much as yours do. Its actually normal for these bindings (some lift). I've ridden on them plenty and they ride great. I called Burton and asked them and they said the same.. I would ride them and see if you like the re flex tech...


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I just mounted the set I picked up last Friday. I guess they are meant to flex like that because mine pretty much do the same thing. It is not enough to put my finger underneath like in the original post. Maybe if I pull extremely hard. They seem to lift of the board about 1/8" to maybe 1/4" max. 

The flexing is also noisy and the noise bothers me more than the flexing itself. I'm not sure about them so far, but I will ride them next time and see.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

im surprised you guys are having these issues.. i have Restricted Re:Flex Cartels from last season and I havent had a single problem.. good luck, I honestly had no issues with Burton customer service when I called..and I called without a legitimate problem. I wanted to see if I could order Malavita winged high backs for my Cartels..which they said they'd gladly sell them to me if they had any spares around..


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

also, if you have the winged high backs and end up replacing them with mediums, ill buy the larges off you lol


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

We've got 4 people on this thread who have this flexing and some others saying it should not be happening. I would really like to see a video or pic of somebody's re:flex bindings that do not lift up like that. 

Anybody using them on an ics board? I'm going to try them on my custom x later and see how bad they lift with the channel disc.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

TRS&Blacklight said:


> Don't mean to argue, but:
> 
> -Don't have control with THOSE vitas, because there's something wrong with them, specifically in the baseplate. So, i was thinking of putting my L highbacks on the M new, functioning baseplates they're sending me.
> 
> ...


No worries, I'm not trying to be a dick about this either. But you kinda started off by ripping into Burton's customer service when it's pretty clear they are trying to help you get a solution for a problem that should probably have been dealt initially with the store that sold you the faulty bindings, which are probably early samples...unacceptable if you paid full MSRP. You should get a full refund from them, no?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

vajohn said:


> We've got 4 people on this thread who have this flexing and some others saying it should not be happening. I would really like to see a video or pic of somebody's re:flex bindings that do not lift up like that.
> 
> Anybody using them on an ics board? I'm going to try them on my custom x later and see how bad they lift with the channel disc.


 I also am using Re Flex Bootleggers on my Artifact. They do it too.


----------

